# Bifidobacterium



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

My doctor said he attended a conference recently where they talked about a study of IBS patients. He said they discovered that people with IBS have less bifidobacterium than people without IBS. So he recommended that I try some probiotics that have bifidobacterium.So far I've found the following have bifidobacterium:- Activia- Flora-Q- Align- VSL#3


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of the studies with adding this type of bacteria in IBSers have been with the strain in Align.Doesn't mean the others do not work, but sometimes different strains/species have differencesK.


----------

